# advice on moving to singapore please



## sibsy

hi, i met this girl in london, she has been here for 6 months and now she is moving back to singapore, we have become quite close and maybe i would like to go and live in singapore with her. does anyone have any advice they could give me on finding work there and visas and such things...your help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## funksg

*hi sibsy..*

hello ..

u r most welcome to spore..
do let me know for any help..
rehd work - u need to either come here n look for work..or can apply from there itself..u rfrom which field..
and living here is quite comfortable n nice...
u can send me ur frnds contact..i can contact her n explain to her so she can concvey u better..or u can send me ur queries..
like what kinda job u r looking for n all..
i hope to help u..

tk care
cheers
mukul


----------



## sibsy

Hi Mukul, thanks for replying, hope you are enjoying yourself there. I work as a security guard/ supervisor here in the uk, not sure what the security industry is like there? I would also like to work on oil rigs but it is very difficult to get work offshore in the uk. How about you, what work do you do? Do you have a visa?

u r most welcome to spore..
do let me know for any help..
rehd work - u need to either come here n look for work..or can apply from there itself..u rfrom which field..
and living here is quite comfortable n nice...
u can send me ur frnds contact..i can contact her n explain to her so she can concvey u better..or u can send me ur queries..
like what kinda job u r looking for n all..
i hope to help u..

tk care
cheers
mukul[/QUOTE]


----------



## ini_niki

Hey there ... 

I'm not sure what sort of money you get for a security guard in UK but it would almost certainly be more than you get for the same job in Singapore. 

I don't want to be negative but it's very hard to get work, except for labouring jobs, here unless you have a degree of some sort. 

If, however, you have some high-security, ex-police, ex-army type of skills you might be able to apply for higher level positions ... but most of the security industry here is either migrant (read cheap) labour or ex-army (all the men go in the armed services here) or ex-cop ... and the money isn't great.

I would also suggest that with the economy as it is, labouring jobs are likely to be less available ... and the local companies tend to go for very cheap labour from India, China, Bangladesh etc ... 

And ... I don't mean to be too personal ... but you don't seem to have known this girl for very long ... it could be quite expensive to just up sticks and move to Singapore without a job waiting for you ... 

You could look at applying for the off-shore rig jobs ... there are a number of refineries in and around Singapore ... again I'd suggest you try to apply from the UK ... 

That way you'll at least get your flight out here paid for if you do get a job ... otherwise you'll have to pay for everything until you get work ... which could be hard. Even uni grads are not getting jobs at the moment.

Still ... hope this has helped ...

Good luck


----------



## sibsy

ini_niki said:


> Hey there ...
> 
> I'm not sure what sort of money you get for a security guard in UK but it would almost certainly be more than you get for the same job in Singapore.
> 
> I don't want to be negative but it's very hard to get work, except for labouring jobs, here unless you have a degree of some sort.
> 
> If, however, you have some high-security, ex-police, ex-army type of skills you might be able to apply for higher level positions ... but most of the security industry here is either migrant (read cheap) labour or ex-army (all the men go in the armed services here) or ex-cop ... and the money isn't great.
> 
> I would also suggest that with the economy as it is, labouring jobs are likely to be less available ... and the local companies tend to go for very cheap labour from India, China, Bangladesh etc ...
> 
> And ... I don't mean to be too personal ... but you don't seem to have known this girl for very long ... it could be quite expensive to just up sticks and move to Singapore without a job waiting for you ...
> 
> You could look at applying for the off-shore rig jobs ... there are a number of refineries in and around Singapore ... again I'd suggest you try to apply from the UK ...
> 
> That way you'll at least get your flight out here paid for if you do get a job ... otherwise you'll have to pay for everything until you get work ... which could be hard. Even uni grads are not getting jobs at the moment.
> 
> Still ... hope this has helped ...
> 
> Good luck


Hi, thanks for the reply.

Looks Quite tough out there to get a job, same as every where in the current climate i suppose.
I was actualy in the Parachute Regiment here in the UK for five years but i dont know if that will help me out there. I could try for oil rig jobs as i have done a couple of courses in that field but as you would know its very hard to gain employment in foriegn countrys, its hard enough to get offshore work here in the uk.
And your right, ive not known the girl that long but you know what its like when you first meet. 

Anyway, thanks for the advice, much appreciated!
P.S. I hope you dont mind me asking but what are you employed as in Singapore?


----------



## ini_niki

sibsy said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Looks Quite tough out there to get a job, same as every where in the current climate i suppose.
> I was actualy in the Parachute Regiment here in the UK for five years but i dont know if that will help me out there. I could try for oil rig jobs as i have done a couple of courses in that field but as you would know its very hard to gain employment in foriegn countrys, its hard enough to get offshore work here in the uk.
> And your right, ive not known the girl that long but you know what its like when you first meet.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the advice, much appreciated!
> P.S. I hope you dont mind me asking but what are you employed as in Singapore?


hey there ... 

Yeah, sorry ... a bit depressing ... but you never know. With your training you might be able to apply for some VIP kinda security maybe? I really don't know where you'd go for that though .... there are a couple of firms in Singapore that do it. 

and yeah, I'm employed here. I got a job before I moved over. The only way to go. 

First I visited a lot -- already had friends here from working os before -- then I set up a 'courtesy' visit in my industry ie. 'hey, I work in the same field and would love to come check out how you do it in Singapore since I'm in the city already etc' ... then while here was able to make some suggestions on how they could improve things ... then when they asked if I was interested in moving; said yes, of course ... just happened to have some examples of my work (not a CV that looked too contrived) ... had an interview and a couple of months later got a job offer... 

It then took a couple more months to get the Employment Pass sorted, the medical etc ... but finally got here  

I do have particular skills ie. not something everyone can do ... but you could have those as well in your own field. 

I'd suggest you come here for a holiday maybe --- it would be a chance to see the girl and her family in their own environment (family is very, very important here) and also you could 'drop in' on some companies that are in your field ... make sure you set up a relationship before you come tho ... ie. 'hey, was surfing the net and saw that your company does / uses blah blah ... could you tell me how good it is ... or something like that  ... then ... organise a site visit and hopefully go from there ... 

Anyway ... hope that's helpful ... 

Generally I've found that you need to have something they want ... everyone wants to live / work overseas these days  

cheers


----------



## ini_niki

Oh ... didn't read your question clearly ... I work in media


----------



## bechampions

Hey guys, 

I'm planning on moving to Singapore next year too, and i currently live in Hong Kong. The main thing is about the economy I think, I am assuming it will improve a little by next year since I will not be looking to move until summer of 2010. What are my chances? I will have 2 years working experience by the time, I currently work as a project coordinator, basically event management, I organize this conference for summer of next year. I have previously worked in a hotel for a year as well at front desk, and I am also able to speak English Cantonese and Mandarin.

I would like to think that I'm quite nicely equipped for a job there. What are my chances though? What is the best way to apply for jobs when you are outside of Singapore? Thanks.


----------



## ini_niki

bechampions said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm planning on moving to Singapore next year too, and i currently live in Hong Kong. The main thing is about the economy I think, I am assuming it will improve a little by next year since I will not be looking to move until summer of 2010. What are my chances? I will have 2 years working experience by the time, I currently work as a project coordinator, basically event management, I organize this conference for summer of next year. I have previously worked in a hotel for a year as well at front desk, and I am also able to speak English Cantonese and Mandarin.
> 
> I would like to think that I'm quite nicely equipped for a job there. What are my chances though? What is the best way to apply for jobs when you are outside of Singapore? Thanks.


Hey there ... you sound like you've got heaps of things going for you  ... and I'm sure that the economy will be better by the time you're looking to move. 

I would seriously suggest you look for work at the two new Integrated Resorts ... Resorts World at Sentosa and Marina Bay ... 

These places are HUGE and will have casinos, hotels, shopping centres, disney type attractions etc ... 

Resorts World is currently trying to hire about 5,000 staff!!!! 

So ... get onto their websites and see if there's something for you ... 

Your language skills would definitely be useful here! 

Good Luck!


----------

